# Advice removing roof tiles that are cemented in to wall



## Monchiquefoodie (Mar 20, 2021)

Bom dia!.we are about to embark on a renovation project with no experience! Firstly..how do we remove the front row of roof tiles without ruining the wall or the tiles when they are cemented in? Any advice would be welcome 😊🏘🏘🏘


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Monchiquefoodie said:


> Bom dia!.we are about to embark on a renovation project with no experience! Firstly..how do we remove the front row of roof tiles without ruining the wall or the tiles when they are cemented in? Any advice would be welcome 😊🏘🏘🏘


Boa tarde!
Assuming normal roof and wall which will be returned to a similar structure during renovation then you will need to remove some of the cement at the top of the wall as you will need to recement tiles in place after renovation. If you are removing all the tiles to later replace the same then you'll probably need a few extras due to wastage (ie breaking). Use a hammer + bolster/chisel + wear PPE to slowly chip the cement away till the tile is loose, the next row of tiles up should overlap so if there's enough wiggle room then gently remove these so just leaving the lowest row of tiles before chipping the cement away. Depending the construction and access it may be easier to chip away from the inside.


----------



## Monchiquefoodie (Mar 20, 2021)

Strontium said:


> Boa tarde!
> Assuming normal roof and wall which will be returned to a similar structure during renovation then you will need to remove some of the cement at the top of the wall as you will need to recement tiles in place after renovation. If you are removing all the tiles to later replace the same then you'll probably need a few extras due to wastage (ie breaking). Use a hammer + bolster/chisel + wear PPE to slowly chip the cement away till the tile is loose, the next row of tiles up should overlap so if there's enough wiggle room then gently remove these so just leaving the lowest row of tiles before chipping the cement away. Depending the construction and access it may be easier to chip away from the inside.


Boa Tarde☺
Thank you so much for your reply!
It has been very helpful indeed and paints a clearer picture of the task we have ahead of us. We're looking forward to the challenge and it's great to know that there are helpful people around to offer advice 😊🏘🏘🏘
Muito obrigada!


----------

